# Video Specific workbox/toolbox



## wadeace (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I was looking for some advice on putting together a workbox/toolbox that I will carry with me gig to gig.
I'm looking to see what you guys who specialize in video think I should carry day to day, and what little odd things that might not have been thought of originally but have been very helpful to you as you work in the field. 

wade


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2010)

How large can you get? Truck to shop transport or this thing have to fit into a car/pickup/suv?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2010)

(Former) CB member kwotipka has the best video workbox I've ever seen: My Yellow Box Kris’s Thoughts.


----------



## wadeace (Apr 25, 2010)

Footer said:


> How large can you get? Truck to shop transport or this thing have to fit into a car/pickup/suv?


It would need to be somewhat small. I would need to fit it in the car. I might be taking on a job on a cruise line, and so it would need to be somewhat mobile.


----------



## byrnebox (May 17, 2010)

The yellow box is a good tool box. 

But if you do not go to that extent. Remember to always carry plenty of adapters with you. VGA gender benders, bnc to rca (both male and female). It really depends on what you do, and what equipment your using. But a lot of people come up to you with different devices and says hook this up, and you need to make sure you have the adapters to get all that stuff hooked up.

You will need some small cables also, just patch cables that you need day to day.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 21, 2010)

BNC removal tool!


----------

